# cher (à quelqu'un)



## Erikieren

Hola a todos!


En la oración "Comme dans l'espace mythique cher à Mircea Eliade, n'est ni continu ni homogène" ¿qué significa cher à?

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## FranParis

más allá de las religiones y del “mapa mitológico”, - tan *caro a Mircea Eliade*,- siendo tales lugares, focos de una heterodoxia espiritual que sustentan...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Creo que utilizaría: _tan entrañable para_...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alven

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
no he encontrado la traducción para la expresión "cher à son coeur". Hay algo equivalente en español?
Contexto: ce pays est cher à son coeur.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No es fácil traducirlo.
Se habla de país, pueblo querido.


----------



## rightbabel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola amigos:

Contexto: habla de los nuevos blancos en África.

Tengo problemas con el "chère".

Frase: Ils ont une ambigüité chère aux coloniaux contemporains.

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias,

Vicente


----------



## josepbadalona

voir I A 3) (pero explicación en el 2)
algo al que uno está aficionado, que le gusta mucho a, que tiene mucha importancia para


----------



## pacobabel

yo diría "cara a" (cf. acepción drae: "amado, querido"), porque se usa mucho en ese tipo de contextos.
p.


----------



## Marcelot

Propuesta: Una ambigüedad que aprecian los nuevos colonos.


----------



## sserdda liame

¿Alguien me podría dar alguna traducción para esta frase?: Les sirènes du "travailler plus pour gagner plus", chères à Nicolas Sarkozy, ne laissent pas insensibles le monde enseignant. Gracias.


----------



## grandluc

Bienvenido al foro. Queremos ayudarte pero nos hace falta tu propuesta...


----------



## sserdda liame

Yo lo he traducido de esta forma: Las sirenas de “trabajar más para ganar más", que se le atribuye a Nicolas Sarkozy, no dejan insensibles al mundo del profesorado. Muchas gracias.


----------



## GURB

Puedes decir: *tan caras a* N.S.


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos:

La acpeción que aparece en el foro del Word Reference no casa con el significadi de esta frase:

"Récit risqué, bien qu’il se termine en note d’espoir,* cher à notre* regretté auteur:_« Le (...)"._ 

Contexto: reseña de un ensayo acerca de Brasil.

¿Sería el "cher à notre" algo como "que debemos a nuestro añorado escritor"?

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Para mí, cher tiene relación con récit risqué.
Que debemos a nuestro añorado autor sería "que nous devons à notre regretté auteur"

"Relato arriesgado, aunque termine con una nota de esperanza, a gusto de nuestro añorado autor".


----------



## rightbabel

Iglesia said:


> Para mí, cher tiene relación con récit risqué.
> Que debemos a nuestro añorado autor sería "que nous devons à notre regretté auteur"
> 
> "Relato arriesgado, aunque termine con una nota de esperanza, a gusto de nuestro añorado autor".


 


Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
Cher à Mircea...coincido con FranParis (*tan caro a*). El entrañable prefiero reservarlo para traducir la frase de Alven:
*Este país es entrañable para él.
*Rightbabel _regretté_ significa _défunt_, décédé. En español es: _malogrado_.
*...tan cara a nuestro malogrado autor.*
Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



rightbabel said:


> "Récit risqué, bien qu’il se termine en note d’espoir,* cher à notre* regretté auteur:_« Le (...)"._


En esta frase diría:
-... tan preciado / apreciado / valioso por...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rightbabel

Desconocía que caro fuera, según el DRAE, en una de sus ecpciones:

*4. *adj. Amado, querido.

Respecto de _regretté:_ 'malogrado' entonces en vez de 'añorado'.

Gracias a todos


----------



## totor

*Tan del gusto de*…


----------



## lagaelle1

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
comment pouvez vous traduire l'expression suivante:
"Il s'agit d'un projet *cher à leur coeur* puisque..." y a t il une expression similaire en espagnol?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Una opción (hay más):
....valioso para ellos.
**** Gracias Tina, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=452425


----------



## hunsanto

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas,


En la frase :

"Elle s’arrête devant le mythique hôtel du Nord, _cher_ à Arletty", 
¿_cher_ quiere decir el más caro de Arletty?



 
***
hilo dividido norma 2 (no se pueden hacer dos preguntas distintas en el mismo hilo)
 



Merçi beaucoup


----------



## Víctor Pérez

hunsanto said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> *Hilos unidos*​Buenas,
> 
> En la frase :
> 
> "Elle s’arrête devant le mythique hôtel du Nord, _cher_ à Arletty",
> ¿_cher_ quiere decir el más caro de Arletty?
> 
> Merçi beaucoup



Hola *Hunsanto*:

*Arletty *no es una ciudad sino una actriz francesa de la primera mitad del siglo XX, fallecida hace unos 15 años.

La frase: "...le mythique Hôtel du Nord, cher à Arletty", quiere decir que a la actriz le gustaba mucho ese hotel.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No sé si a Arletty le gustaba o no un hotel llamado _du Nord_, lo que sí sé es que es el escenario (y digo _escenario_ porque la peli fue rodada en estudios) y título de la película que da pie a su más célebre réplica a Jouvet:
- Atmosphère? Atmosphère? ¿Est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'atmosphère?

(Frase que forma parte del acervo cultural de los franceses)

Au revoir, hasta luego
EDIT. Habría que saber algo más del contexto no excluyo una cierta ironía en la frase.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Martine*:

No se trata aquí de saber si a Arletty le gustaba o no un hotel llamado du Nord sino de explicar el significado de la frase por la que *hunsanto *hace la consulta.

En cuanto a las interesantes anécdotas que citas, aunque no responden a la pregunta, espero que no las borres y que las dejes para ampliación del conocimiento de los lectores, cosa de la que, como sabes, siempre he sido partidario .

Lo que no entiendo, es en qué variará saber si la frase fue dicha con ironía o no. Si lo fue, solo el autor lo sabe y, por lo tanto, no creo que nos corresponde interpretarlo.


----------



## Schrift

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos;
Tengo dudas en una traducción la frase es la siguiente " il retrouve un moment ce lieu cher".
Y acá esta el parrafo completo, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho como siempre.

"Il vient seulement d’arriver chez lui, fin novembre, après quelque cinq cents jours d’absence. Il va repartir aussitôt, pour prendre ses fonctions, ignorant toujours ce qu’immobile veut dire. Pour l’heure, *il retrouve un moment ce lieu cher*, où il a déjà composé les deux premiers livres des « Essais », publiés juste avant son départ"


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Schrift

Supongo que dudas entre _caro_ y _querido_.

Para mí no hay duda. Se trata de volver al lugar querido/amado. Pero espera otras opiniones.


----------



## Schrift

Puede ser entonces "él reencontro un momento especial en este lugar" ?????


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No.

Yo entiendo que Montaigne (porque de él se trata) vuelve a su casa, su biblioteca, ese lugar amado por él,  por un momento.


----------



## Schrift

Ya entendi lo que quiere decir pero aún me complica "momento". No le encuentro el sentido en  la frase.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Schrift said:


> Ya entendi lo que quiere decir pero aún me complica "momento". No le encuentro el sentido en la frase.


 
Dale la vuelta a la frase:


Il retrouve un moment ce lieu cher = il retrouve ce lieu cher pour/pendant un moment (pour une courte durée).


----------



## Aprendiendo_mucho

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola: 

Antes que nada, muy buenas noches a todos los que están conectados a estas horas. Es la primera vez que entro en este foro y es porque tengo una duda con respecto a la palabra CHER. Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre un ensayo que habla de las traducciones de Antoine Berman. El texto original es el siguiente: 

Les _réflexions_ sur la traduction de notre auteur, pour employer un concept qui lui est très cher, nécessairement éveillent la curiosité, voire le plus profond intérêt, de tous ceux qui d'une manière ou d'une autre sont liés à l'espace de la traduction. Ainsi, ses apports à la traductologie contemporaine sont très significantas, compte tenu très spécialement du canon linguistique régnant en matière de traduction en France (et en Espagne, d'ailleurs). 

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: 

Las _reflexiones_ de nuestro autor sobre la traducción, por emplear un término que es muy importante, despiertan necesariamente la curiosidad, así como el más profundo interés de todos aquellos que de una manera u otra están ligados al ámbito de la traducción. De este modo, sus aportaciones a la traductología contemporánea son muy significativas, teniendo en cuenta, especialmente, el canon lingüístico que reina en materia de traducción en Francia (y por supuesto, en España). 

Mis preguntas son:

¿Es "importante" un buen equivalente de "cher" en este caso?
¿Creen que mi propuesta de traducción mantiene el sentido del original?

Muchísimas gracias de antemano, 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## galizano

Te propongo : entrañable.


----------



## Aprendiendo_mucho

Muchas gracias Galizano!


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Aprendiendo mucho. Te damos la bienvenida al foro. 

Quisiera hacer un comentario, sin menoscabo al aporte de Galizano, y es que te olvidas de un elemento valioso del texto de partida. La parte que parece estar dándote problemas, a saber, *pour employer un concept qui lui est très cher*, la has vertido sin tomar en cuenta ese 'lui' que remite a la subjetividad del autor. Si dices "por emplear un término que es importante", das por un hecho que quien lo considera importante es quien escribe y no esa otra persona de quien se habla. Podrías cambiar 'importante' por 'entrañable' pero aún tendrías que restaurar esa subjetividad que señalé.

Y todavía no me convence 'entrañable' en el texto que traduces.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Aprendiendo_mucho

Buenas tardes Swift:
Muchas gracias por la bienvenida y por tu aportación, la verdad que me has hecho ver la frase de otra manera. 
He pensado en dos posibles soluciones que hacen referencia a la subjetividad del autor:

Las reflexiones de nuestro autor sobre la traducción,  concepto que es muy relevante para entenderle / por emplear un término que para él es muy relevante, despiertan necesariamente la curiosidad, así como, el más profundo interés de todos aquellos que de una manera u otra están ligados al ámbito de la traducción.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Aprendiendo_mucho, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Algo largo pero:
- que para él reviste especial importancia

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## galizano

¿No funcionaría "*que le es entrañable*"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

galizano said:


> ¿No funcionaría "*que le es entrañable*"?


_
Entrañable _apela a sentimientos afectuosos y denota cierto cariño. Si el sentido de la frase original transmite eso, ¡pues adelante! Si no, habrá que buscar otra cosa.  


Para mí, el autor hace referencia a la frecuencia con la que, aparentemente, Antoine Berman usa ese concepto al referirse a las traducciones. 

Propongo:

- ... *un concepto tan habitual en él *


----------



## ebony6

Hola, tengo problemas para traducir esta frase porque no se como traducir ese "chers" tal y como esta puesto:

L’enfermement et l’angoisse *chers au *cinéaste sont bel et bien très présents dans ce nouveau film.

¿Me podríais ayuda? Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"Chers au" se podría traducir por "tan del gusto del ... "


----------



## ebony6

Gracias!

Valdría poner que son propios del cineasta?


----------



## Gepo

ebony6 said:


> L’enfermement et l’angoisse *chers au *cinéaste sont bel et bien très présents dans ce nouveau film.


No veo por qué no emplear "*caros al* cineasta", que es una forma muy  usada y que traduce exactamente la expresión original.
Saludos


----------

